# prime armée



## julie38 (11 Octobre 2022)

Bonjour, pour celles qui sont conventionnées avec l'armée et qui ont envoyé leur semestre début septembre  avez vous eu un retour ? 
merci


----------



## booboo (11 Octobre 2022)

Bonsoir, 
non pas de réponse encore, vu leur retard, je n'attends rien avant au moins le mois de décembre.


----------



## zabeth 1 (11 Octobre 2022)

Bonsoir,
comme d'habitude, les ai appelés mi septembre "ah oui on a du retard...bla...bla... votre dossier sera peut être traité en novembre !" 
Faut rester zen... et garder espoir !


----------



## zabeth 1 (12 Octobre 2022)

Julie38,

J'ai l'esprit mal placé !!! 
Je viens de recevoir un mail de l'Igesa m'informant que ma demande a été traitée (enfin !) et que le versement de l'aide  "était accepté" . C'est pas encore sur mon compte mais c'est  traité !!!
Peut être bientôt votre tour, je croise les doigts pour vous  et toutes celles qui attendent aussi des sous.
Bon courage.


----------



## julie38 (2 Novembre 2022)

Zabeth,
Bonne nouvelle, vous aviez envoyé votre dossier quand ?


----------



## zabeth 1 (3 Novembre 2022)

bonjour Julie, 
j'avais envoyé mon dossier mi juillet au plus tard.
vous n'avez toujours rien reçu ?


----------



## julie38 (3 Novembre 2022)

bonjour, 
Je l ai envoyé que début septembre donc j ai encore le temps je pense,  si mi juillet validé mi octobre, je pense que début septembre ce sera sur décembre.  vous avez reçu le virement ? ( la dernière fois je l ai revu le lendemain des mails)


----------



## zabeth 1 (3 Novembre 2022)

Oui, le virement a été rapide, le lendemain du mail en effet, ou surlendemain. 
Mais faut vraiment pas être pressée ... Ce sera votre cadeau de Noel (j'espère pour vous !)


----------



## julie38 (3 Novembre 2022)

soit cadeau de Noël,  soit bon départ d'année 2023 😀😀😀


----------



## Nounou1009 (7 Novembre 2022)

Bonjour envoyé début aout, surprise j ai reçu semaine dernière, les autres fois c est plus 6 mois. N hésitez pas à les appeler parfois ça fait bouger


----------



## julie38 (8 Novembre 2022)

merci , l ayant envoyé début septembre, je vais attendre début décembre piur les contacter.....croisons les doigts.


----------

